# Young neutered bucks need homes -London



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Posting this on behalf of Mimi Spence rescue in East London Contact details:
[email protected]

3 Roan bucks all castrated born Oct 09 to go together -very friendly

2 Pink eyed White castrated bucks born Sept 09 to go together -
went to a foster home and were attacked by wild rats through the bars when 
house was invaded! They both have damaged tails and one has a broken and set back leg. Have had courses of antibiotics after the attack. Suprisingly after their stress also very friendly!

Mimi is away 13th to 21st Feb but please contact her for more details 
thankyou


----------

